# SUV Recommendations?



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

So me and the hubby are looking for a decent SUV to fit two or three cages in, that's reasonably priced, decent on gas (for an SUV), and that will not have a lot of problems down the road. 

A lot to ask for in one car, but was wondering if anyone had any recommendations of what they use and are happy with??


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

Bought a Kia Sorento 6 months ago and I love it. Fits two crates (wire "large") side by side in the back and if I have no suit or helper gear I can fit another after folding down the rear seats. 100K mile warranty too.


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

I have a 2009 Acura MDX and it works very well. We can fit a large and XL Petmate Furrari side by side in the back w/ no problems. You can fold the 2nd row of seats down for a 3rd crate.

I have 2 Mals so I can fit them in the smaller crates for shorter periods of time...I wouldn't keep them in there for any longer than a couple hours at a time. I personally like the smaller crate, because *IF* we crash, they won't be bouncing around inside of it during an impact.

We looked at:
BMW X5, Porsche Cayenne, Lexus RX350, Mercedes M-Class, and the Land Rover Range Rover; and chose the Acura with ease... it was the only one w/ a 48" opening. We also didn't look at the Audi Q7.

The Honda Pilot was very nice also, but we wanted a nicer SUV. We also didn't look at anything North American... just a personal preference, as I don't like the build or reliability of them compared to a German/Japanese car... but that's just me.


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

what I did to make sure the SUV fit the crates for the dogs, is that we brought all the crates we planned on having in the SUV with us when we test drove them to make sure they fit.

By doing this, we were able to immediately eliminate a couple of them because they were too small to fit the crates side by side... which is what we were looking for.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I have a Yukon. 3 crates, gear and 3 people. We have had 4 crates, gear and 2 people. 

Gets between 17 and 21 mpg, as it drops from 8cyl to 4cyl on the highway. 

I sold my cargo van and just bought a new 15 passenger van though. Makes it really nice to travel with dogs and people. Aluminum double dog box plus 2 or 3 crates and 4 or 5 people, my aluminum storage drawers PLUS gear (including a bite suit)  
(It is averaging 15 to 17 mpg)


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

I have a Nissan Xterra and LOVE it, but it's a little too small. I use the side-by-side crates that were made specifically for SUVs, and I use them to haul around my 86 pound Malinois and 83 pound Dobe. It's a little tight for them but fine for traveling. The problem is when I want to include 2 dogs, dog equipment, my husband, and then our own luggage. Things get pretty tight when we are all trying to go somewhere. If I were to get another SUV, I'd probably look at the Nissan Pathfinder because it's bigger. I do wish the Xterra and Pathfinder got better gas mileage. Oh, and I also have 4 wheel drive. Again, I love, love, love it! Would not go without the 4 wheel drive.


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Erica Boling said:


> I have a Nissan Xterra and LOVE it, but it's a little too small. I use the side-by-side crates that were made specifically for SUVs, and I use them to haul around my 86 pound Malinois and 83 pound Dobe. It's a little tight for them but fine for traveling. The problem is when I want to include 2 dogs, dog equipment, my husband, and then our own luggage. Things get pretty tight when we are all trying to go somewhere. If I were to get another SUV, I'd probably look at the Nissan Pathfinder because it's bigger. I do wish the Xterra and Pathfinder got better gas mileage. Oh, and I also have 4 wheel drive. Again, I love, love, love it! Would not go without the 4 wheel drive.


Not to hijack the thread, but what crates do you use?


----------



## Rina Rivamonte (Jan 11, 2011)

My friend has been getting an average 36 mpg on her Subaru Outback.

Sent from my Droid 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

The bigger SUV from chevy and gmc aren't bad anymore compared to years ago as well the full size trucks. Also Nissan armada isnt bad either. Cadillac SRX that was more station wagon looking not the newer suv looking one, are all nice vehicles. JMO


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Ryan Venables said:


> I have a 2009 Acura MDX and it works very well. We can fit a large and XL Petmate Furrari side by side in the back w/ no problems. You can fold the 2nd row of seats down for a 3rd crate.
> 
> I have 2 Mals so I can fit them in the smaller crates for shorter periods of time...I wouldn't keep them in there for any longer than a couple hours at a time. I personally like the smaller crate, because *IF* we crash, they won't be bouncing around inside of it during an impact.
> 
> ...


BMW, Porsche, Lexus, Mercedes, Land Rover, Acura, Audi? You wanted something nicer than a Honda Pilot?! Holy cow, what kind of attorney are you going to be? :mrgreen: That's okay, I'd be plenty happy with a nice Ford 150 crew cab full sized bed and I won't be able to afford one of them for a long time! (vets versus lawyers, haha)

It's not 4WD obviously, but I can get a large and medium crate (good for my larger Mal and either my smaller Mal or my small Rottie) into my Chevy Impala if I push the seat all the way forward, plus a big trunk. I'm not ever buying another Chevy though. POS...


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> BMW, Porsche, Lexus, Mercedes, Land Rover, Acura, Audi? You wanted something nicer than a Honda Pilot?! Holy cow, what kind of attorney are you going to be? :mrgreen: That's okay, I'd be plenty happy with a nice Ford 150 crew cab full sized bed and I won't be able to afford one of them for a long time! (vets versus lawyers, haha)
> 
> It's not 4WD obviously, but I can get a large and medium crate (good for my larger Mal and either my smaller Mal or my small Rottie) into my Chevy Impala if I push the seat all the way forward, plus a big trunk. I'm not ever buying another Chevy though. POS...


I'm a student, I can't afford it... my wife does pretty well for herself  My new car comes next year when I'm done school.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Kara:
You are welcome to look at my Honda Pilot any time you want. Also, Tom has a brand new Pilot (pretty much the same interior room), and I'm sure he'd let you look at his as well. My Pilot has been seriously abused, now has over 100K miles on it and it is still alive, so I guess it's a good SUV.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Ryan Venables said:


> I'm a student, I can't afford it... my wife does pretty well for herself  My new car comes next year when I'm done school.


Smart thinking! And congrats in advance...the last year's the best. \\/


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm pretty sure this is it... by Midwest. They are plenty long but a bit narrow. I have the largest size that they make. Two of them fit perfectly.

http://www.jbpet.com/midwest-side-by-side-dog-crates,781.html



Ryan Venables said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but what crates do you use?


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Smart thinking! And congrats in advance...the last year's the best. \\/


First year law school I wouldn't wish on anybody... this year was great, I hear next is a breeze... so yeppers, here's hoping next year is the best and easiest...


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

I am having good luck with a Tahoe 4x4. Plenty of cargo room and 4 wheel is handy in bad conditions especially around tracking fields. The reliability has come a long ways since early models (my old one sucked), current one has 130K miles and going good. The biggest selling point for me was the huge price discount compared to a similarly equipped Toyota Sequoia.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Honda Pilot...lots of great reviews. 
I use a Toyota Tacoma with a fiberglass cap.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

We have an '05 GMC Yukon XL Denali. As others have said, it's a great all-around truck for a dog person. Doesn't feel as big as it is when driving around town or on long trips, very comfortable ride, plenty of room for crates/gear while still being able to carry more than 2 people, and good off-road capabilities. Mileage isn't great of course, but if that isn't a huge concern for you you'd love owning one of these.

I know some people aren't a fan of these crates but we have 2 wire-crates that fit side-by-side perfectly in the trunk with the 3rd row of seats removed. We have the Captain's Chairs options for the backseat so we can seat 4 people and both dogs comfortably with a ton of gear (right now we have a blind, folding chairs, 5 sleeves, towels, a couple PVC pipes, harnesses, bite pillows, toys, etc all pretty neat and organized between the back of the rear seats and sides of the crates.) 

Here's a picture from the rear when the boys were really young - still think this setup should be good for them their whole lives but I'll have to get creative when we add our new dog. (If you're interested what crate sizes those are, let me know and I'll look up their model numbers)


----------



## Bart Karmich (Jul 16, 2010)

I still think the Sprinter is the best for multiple dogs. It's Daimler-Benz built, has as much space as anything smaller than a medium-duty bobtail and it runs on a small diesel engine. If there's still not enough space, then you are looking at an RV, bobtail or trailer arrangement.

I don't have one, I just have one dog and drive a regular pickup.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

A club member is looking for a new dog/family vehicle. He had a 2009 Yukon that is on its second engine from GMC and is currently in litigation about it. So all GMC products are not in his search area. He has been renting a few vehicles from rental car places and trying them out. Found some vehicles he likes. 

He is also considering buying a truck and getting a shell for it as well. Really likes the F-150 for the price, Toyota trucks also appeal to him. Another option is looking at purchasing a dog trailer and towing behind his wife's Subaru outback, which he loves. Mr friend use to rally race, so just loves Subaru.

Good luck in your search


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey Kara
Any reason why an SUV? I have a pick up (2010 Tundra) with a cap over the back, essentially making it into an SUV with an unfinished cargo space (you don't have to pay for all the finishing and carpeting and an extra row of seats either so the truck is cheaper). I love it, couldn't imagine going back to an SUV ever just because of the ease of cleaning and the added utility. 

Unless you need a third row of seating, as a dog person I think you should consider this. When (not if) the back gets dirty, I just hose it off with a power washer and in 3 min flat have a sparkling clean vehicle again. We can go hiking, the dogs can get as muddy as they like, and jump right in the back of the truck without a single worry of dirt. Same goes for when they get dirty at the training field, shedding hair, the general dog smell, occasional poops, pees, and pukes are a breeze to clean. Plus if we ever need to haul something for the house, bikes, what ever just about any thing fits.

The cabin is big enough to comfortably sit 5, or since I rarely have passengers I use the back seat for gear. If any thing gets dirty, I just throw it in the back with the dogs. You can get pretty organized with crates and storage bins. The set up just makes life so much easier, plus the front of the truck can be my completely dog free hair free zone.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Great points, Marta. Though I love my truck, I think I'll be going with an extended cab pick-up next - basically for all the reasons you listed. The Tundra is at the top of my list as well, my father had one years ago and I like the new ones even more.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

My next car is not going to be a brand new one. It was the biggest mistake of our life to buy a brandnew car, especially with the dogs and my husband did not listen when I told him that we are in need of a van. He wanted a more sportier car and we compromized on the Jeep Compass. BIGGEST MISTAKE EVER, with three dogs. I can fit one crate into that car, That's it. The other two are outside the crate, in the back. I have one storage box in there. The car is always dirty, full of dog hair and mud and I've given up to keep up with cleaning it. Once the mud season is over, we'll get it detailed and once we can afford it, I am going to get a hitch and a dog trailer. We can manage with one car. 

Once we can go with two cars, it'll definitely be a used Van. I either want them out of the car or in a crate but with the Jeep Compass that is not possible.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

or Truck recommendations- either/or. just would rather not have to go buy a cap, have more room for people to sit,etc.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

by the way, these are GREAT- I wil lhave to check out all mentioned. I appreciate it, keep 'em [email protected]


----------



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

My Toyota Sequoia was GREAT when gas prices were low. Could fit 3 500 crates and a bunch of gear. Now that it is aging I have really been interested in this exact question of yours. After looking at the body changes and things going on with various SUVs, my next plan of attack will be a late model Toyota Highlander with a dog trailer.

The Toyota Highlander gets about 30 mi on the highway and can fit 1 large or 2 medium crates. I would use that for everyday get around (drives pretty smooth) and for trips or times when the crew is being hauled around I would break out my (used) dog trailer.

Overall, this was going to be more economical than buying another large SUV and dealing with the gas prices when for the most part, I wouldn't need it.


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

honda fit is kinda small ... but its pretty roomy ... worth a look anyway


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

Not at all stylish, but I have a Kia Sedona minivan. Gas mileage fairly decent-21mph hwy-i don't drive much in the city so don't know what its like in that environment. Its obviously not 4WD but the newer models have some tranny additions to make them pretty good in difficult environments. I have no trouble driving mine in fields and rough roads enroute to training areas. Its a little low slung but I just go slow and its all good. I built crates into the back, so my 2BH's have as much room as possible with no wasted space, and another medium size crate in the 2nd seat. I can fit 2 passengers. I have those cheap slide out walmart plastic drawers for my equipment attached to the crates. Its a comfortable ride for all involved-my dogs drag me to it. I bought mine used, and its got all the bells and whistles from a DVD player to heated seats, so its even more comfortable, lol..


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

I'd go with the Ford FPV X6. But I dont think you guys get them over there? 
http://www.drive.com.au/Editorial/ArticleDetail.aspx?ArticleID=44137


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm in the market for a new Tahoe right now. I decided to wait a bit. With gas prices rocketing to the stratosphere we might see a lot of factory discounting beginning soon as inventory starts pililing up on fuel pigs.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

I got a Ford Escape about a year ago. My only complaint really is that I can only fit two dogs. Lack of foresight though, that was my fault. In order to fit the two crates I have to lay the back seat down and then the only room for my stuff is in the passenger seat. So much for carpools. :lol: Gas mileage has been good though and I like the way it drives.

Recently I have used an enclosed cargo van and omg AWESOME. The gas mileage is kind of crappy but if I could have one just for dogs I would totally do it. We've fit four large crates in there with plenty of room for equipment and could fit more crates if we wanted/needed to.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

I used to have a mini van years ago. The space was great, it was a 95 Caravan with the extended wheel base, they don't make minivans that size any more, they're all smaller by comparison. It was a total pain to keep clean (I had a rubber floor installed and all back seats removed) and even when it was clean to the eye, it always always reeked like dog. That stuff just got into the carpet, the roof liner, the air/heat system. It was condemned to being nothing but a dog van (thank God I had a second vehicle at the time for personal use), and the only way to get rid of it was to sell it as scrap or to another dog person. 

Hence I think I will always opt for a pick up from now on. At least you can sell it to a non dog person afterwards without a worry!



Sandra King said:


> My next car is not going to be a brand new one. It was the biggest mistake of our life to buy a brandnew car, especially with the dogs and my husband did not listen when I told him that we are in need of a van. He wanted a more sportier car and we compromized on the Jeep Compass. BIGGEST MISTAKE EVER, with three dogs. I can fit one crate into that car, That's it. The other two are outside the crate, in the back. I have one storage box in there. The car is always dirty, full of dog hair and mud and I've given up to keep up with cleaning it. Once the mud season is over, we'll get it detailed and once we can afford it, I am going to get a hitch and a dog trailer. We can manage with one car.
> 
> Once we can go with two cars, it'll definitely be a used Van. I either want them out of the car or in a crate but with the Jeep Compass that is not possible.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Kara Fitzpatrick said:


> just would rather not have to go buy a cap, have more room for people to sit,etc.


Why don't you want a cap? They're not that expensive, far less then the difference between the truck and an SUV. Plus trucks have come such a long way, they are made like family cars, with lots of luxuries and room in the cabin. Even if you go with a full size cabin, you'll still have lots of room in the bed for dogs. Unless you actually need 3 rows of seats to haul people, that's the only thing a truck won't do.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Marta Haus said:


> I used to have a mini van years ago. The space was great, it was a 95 Caravan with the extended wheel base, they don't make minivans that size any more, they're all smaller by comparison. It was a total pain to keep clean (I had a rubber floor installed and all back seats removed) and even when it was clean to the eye, it always always reeked like dog. That stuff just got into the carpet, the roof liner, the air/heat system. It was condemned to being nothing but a dog van (thank God I had a second vehicle at the time for personal use), and the only way to get rid of it was to sell it as scrap or to another dog person.
> 
> Hence I think I will always opt for a pick up from now on. At least you can sell it to a non dog person afterwards without a worry!


Yeah, that is one thing I am worried about. We thought about selling it, but since it's a dog car we probably won't find a buyer and try to sell a jeep without 4WD in New York State... not going to happen... another thing I should have never agreed to. "What do we need 4WD for... we don't need it." A year later in New York State, Snow Belt and stuck on the road because we have no 4WD...I wanted to slap him. LOL Lord give me patience... [-o<


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

The Honda Element gets pretty good gas milage, comes in 4x4, and lets you take the back seats out OR arrange them in all types of configurations. You can get a 'dog package' that comes with a ramp, seat covers, bone embossed ruber mats, etc. It's ugly as sin (to me) but function over form...


----------



## AJ Johnson (May 1, 2010)

I was wondering what was taking everyone so long to say the Honda Element. It drives like a car with the gas mileage of a small compact. Inside is all rubber matting and you can just mop it out. I fit two Rotts with no problem. Its great and not that stylish in apperarance but totally makes up for it in function.


----------



## Michele Fleury (Jun 4, 2009)

I had an Element, best dog box on wheels! I got 3 dogs, 2 people and enough gear for a week long seminar in mine, with just a small car top carrier for overflow. I got 27mpg highway fully loaded with dogs and people and about 22 mpg around town. My only issue was ground clearance, just wasn't enough for me since many of our trainings and searches are a bit off road up here in the Maine woods. 

I now have an H3, which was one of the few mid size SUV's that did not have any carpet in the cargo area. I can go anywhere now, but I only get about 20mpg highway max, and 16mpg around town. I bought it used and it was priced better than most everything else in that size range.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

from what you described you arent going to be able to beat a pilot or 4runner (unless you want something bigger like the sequioa)

I looked at both and went with the 4runner (the obvious guys' choice)....they already looked good, but the new ones (starting 2010) look even better, like the previous 4runner crossed with an armada


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

GMC & Chevy fullsize crew cabs. Plenty of passenger area, descent gas mileage for a truck, plenty of cargo space if you do cap it or cover it.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

This thread is a bit old, but just bought an AWD 2011 Honda Element last night. I pulled the back seats out and can fit two large and one medium dog crates in the cargo area, plus still has a little bit of room for gear/groceries if needed. I think I'll keep the large and medium side by side and pull the additional large out when I don't need to have all three dogs in their own crates. Should leave enough space for my medical stuff I'll need for my housecall practice. Love the plastic flooring and easy to clean seats too. The Tundra and F-150 were also high on my list, but I was going to have to make the fewest number of alterations to the Element and it gets the best gas mileage.


----------



## Keith Kaplan (Sep 6, 2009)

I traded in my Xterra for a 2011 Honda Odyssey in May. The Xterra was nice as you can hose down the entire interior and the back seats fold down and the entire back is plastic. But it wasn't big enough for the three dogs, and honestly it was not a comfortable ride. It also needed about $8k in work and was less than 6 years old with less than 100k miles. The Odyssey is great, even though its a minivan. Drives great, has variable cylinder management which shuts adjusts the amount of cylinders that are active from 6 to 3 to 2 based on driving, which means good gas mileage. Back seats fold down flat and middle row is removable which allows for 2 people and three Large crates. You could probably fit 2 XL and 1 L, but haven't tried yet. Plus the side doors and rear door on mine all open automatically. There is also a mirror with the sunglass holder to watch the back.

Xterra was good for dirty trips, but not comfortable and didn't hold up. We love the Odyssey.Plus, if it makes you feel any better about driving a minivan, here is a cool commercial for it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7LIevVz9qU

We really did buy it for the dogs.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

The Honda dealerships told me they were discontinuing the Element because they wanted to put more production into the Odyssey. I'm not a mini van person, but it sounds like it's selling real well. Good luck with yours, Keith.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Keith Kaplan said:


> The Odyssey is great, even though its a minivan./QUOTE]
> 
> Don't make apologies for driving a minivan. I have had all kinds of dog cars from pickups to sports cars and minivans have always been the most practical dog cars. Right now I have a 2011 Dodge Caravan. Last week I drove around with three humans, three dogs in crates and all the equipment (A-frame too) for a schutzhund field and helper. And with over 250 horsepower and six speed auto, it wasn't a dog to drive. And if I ever start to feel emasculated I can always paint some flames on it.


----------



## Michele Moore (Mar 27, 2006)

Too funny, I just traded in an F350 for the Odyssey in May too. I wasn't too enthused about getting a minivan either but now I wish I got one a long time ago. I can fit 4 crates and still have a functional rear seat and room to haul equipment, it drives awesome and it can tow my pop up camper and gets great gas mileage. It has been the best dog car I have had hands down. It also fits full sheets of plywood and my mountain bike so I didn't really see the truck as necessary anymore.


----------



## Ingrid Rosenquist (Mar 27, 2006)

I got a Honda Odyssey myself last year and LOVE it. I have that and a older Subaru Forester. Use the Forester for around town and the Odyssey for dog training/shows. Can't go wrong with an Ody inmy opinion


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

have a honda odyssey replaced the tranny twice. google bad trans and you will find they have been have these problems for yrs. no cooler on the trans.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

the sprinter is great . if I had 35k I would by one.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

not to high jack the post but does anyone know about how may miles a gallon you lose towing a 4 or 6 dog trailer.? I am also looking to switch cars


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

What kind of vehicle and displacement?


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Timothy Saunders said:


> not to high jack the post but does anyone know about how may miles a gallon you lose towing a 4 or 6 dog trailer.? I am also looking to switch cars


Well thats a broad question, it depends and varies probaly on what brand and model of trailer and what type and make vehicle I would assume to say safely.


----------



## Ingrid Rosenquist (Mar 27, 2006)

Timothy Saunders said:


> have a honda odyssey replaced the tranny twice. google bad trans and you will find they have been have these problems for yrs. no cooler on the trans.


Which year was your Ody? 2000-2002 absolutely sucked for trannys on Odys. Some issues in later years but not near the issues before the rolled out newer generations. I would not purchase a pre-2006 Ody needless to say. This website describes the issues pretty well and I read up on it before getting mine: http://www.odysseytransmission.com/

Obviously an issue to be aware of and I considered it when getting mine but in the end it is still one of the best minivans on the road. I think the Toyota Sienna is the only one that approaches its quality.


----------



## Keith Kaplan (Sep 6, 2009)

I must say I am no longer ashamed for getting the minivan. Afterall, it was my idea, even though I told the mrs she had to say it was her idea at the dealer. The dealers couldn't understand getting a mini with no plans for kids, but it is the ideal dog mover. From training to weekly outings tothe farmers market, they love the space, and one likes how low it is getting in and out. Plus it has a/c vents with separate controls for the back which is great, especially since we've been over 110 the past month, no more sending all the cold air to the back for the dogs while sweating up front. 

I highly recommend the odyssey over other minivans. We test drove them all and the ody was the best at everything. The next runner up was the Toyota sienna, but one main down fall is that when you take out the middle row, there are tracks that cannot be removed. The ody hooks into anchors and you can put a mat over it to make if flat for crates, not in the sienna.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I just bought the wife a new Toyota Highlander before we moved. I'm very impressed with this crossover. Great mileage, very quick and 3 row seating when you need it. Just drove it from north Idaho to southern Colorado.

I never measured it up for a crate because I have my pickup for that.


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

If you need to get a new vehicle now then do so, but if you can wait a couple years then you should. The new vehicle emissions standards and CAFE standards kick-in beginning in 2012... so if you can wait until then that would be wise.

Fuel prices are only going to go up, and you should consider a vehicle's mpg as a long term cost over the life of a car. My uncle is an engineer for Ford and works as the technical advisor to their lobbyists in Washington, his recommendation is to wait to buy.


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

catherine hardigan said:


> If you need to get a new vehicle now then do so, but if you can wait a couple years then you should. The new vehicle emissions standards and CAFE standards kick-in beginning in 2012... so if you can wait until then that would be wise.
> 
> Fuel prices are only going to go up, and you should consider a vehicle's mpg as a long term cost over the life of a car. My uncle is an engineer for Ford and works as the technical advisor to their lobbyists in Washington, his recommendation is to wait to buy.


Thanks for the heads-up. I've quickly outgrown my Xterra and am hoping in the near future they have more options as far as mpg go. I'm following this thread closely because I'm trying to decide what my next vehicle will be. It will most probably be a larger SUV or maybe a truck. I want something that can carry 3 dogs, and my Xterra is totally packed once I get both dogs in there an some equipment/luggage. 

Kara, did you ever get the new SUV/truck or are you still looking?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

catherine hardigan said:


> If you need to get a new vehicle now then do so, but if you can wait a couple years then you should. The new vehicle emissions standards and CAFE standards kick-in beginning in 2012... so if you can wait until then that would be wise.
> 
> Fuel prices are only going to go up, and you should consider a vehicle's mpg as a long term cost over the life of a car. My uncle is an engineer for Ford and works as the technical advisor to their lobbyists in Washington, his recommendation is to wait to buy.


Id love to know why wait and get a vehicle with the now standard? I would think if anything the emission things cause problems and add expense. I know that is the way with light diesel trucks big time. Real poor mpg due to emissions. But if you feel like you want the 2012 standards I think many vehicles out there already meet them.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

I would get an extended cab 4-wheel drive chevy truck with the 8-foot bed. A club member has one, and it gets 18-20 mpg. He installed one of those slide out beds so 4 large crates are easily accessible with quite a bit of room left for training stuff.


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> Id love to know why wait and get a vehicle with the now standard? I would think if anything the emission things cause problems and add expense. I know that is the way with light diesel trucks big time. Real poor mpg due to emissions. But if you feel like you want the 2012 standards I think many vehicles out there already meet them.


Some do meet the new standards... especially smaller vehicles, but many do not. It would behoove you to look into this before purchasing a new car. Basically, emissions standards are getting more stringent, and mpg requirements are going up. 

Beginning in 2012 you will see redesigns of a lot of vehicles both inside and out. Oil used to be a relatively cheap commodity in this country, but that is changing now, and prices are not going to go down. This is reflected in gas prices, of course. Consider that even after you pay off a vehicle you still have to buy gas, and over the lifetime of the car a few miles per gallon translates into a lot of money saved or lost.

I was at a barbeque the other night, and another of the guests works in research and development at GM as a mechanical engineer. His recommendation was also to wait on buying a vehicle if you can.


----------



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

Driving at 2002 suburban with 241,000 miles on it. room for my 3 shepherds and all my sar gear. No seats past the front row. lol love my chevy


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

We have a little Chevy HHR that gets on the road 30-35 MPG. We can carry two large crates. It's a cool little car. We went cross country in it picking up dogs and it was surprisingly comfortable. But after 2200 miles anything gets old LOL. My wife uses it instead of the truck due to the cost of fuel. We live 25 miles from a city. It's a flex fuel as well.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I will never own another GM again. Have had two crappers (Saturn and Chevy) in a row.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

One of these years I'll replace it...(I only use it for hauling dogs)...but my full size 86 Chevy Truck is still going strong. 260,000 miles, no transmission problems ever, 305 engine was rebuilt at 80,000. I've had body work and had it repainted, but cancer holes have come thru again with the last couple years. I just can't get rid of the damn thing yet. I've got a nice Jeep and Suzuki motorcycle for all my other travelling needs.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Sarah Atlas said:


> Driving at 2002 suburban with 241,000 miles on it. room for my 3 shepherds and all my sar gear. No seats past the front row. lol love my chevy


I know quite a few people who consider the old Suburban to be the ultimate SAR (dog) vehicle!


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

You can't beat the old Chevy's but the new ones are crap. Then again we Lemon Lawed our 2007 Ford F-250 King Ranch. Loved the shit out of that truck. Too bad it had so many issues. Traded in my 05 Exc because it was starting to sound funny and I just couldn't afford the gas. Got myself a rice burner car that will probably gp forever and trying to convince thehubby to get a late model Ford when we get another truck.


----------



## Kristin Countryman (Oct 13, 2010)

Our 2005 All the time AWD Chevy Tahoe has been a great dog suv, can fit two large wire crates side by side in the back and two smaller crates (400/500 series Vari-kennels) behind the driver and passenger. Also is a comfortable vehicle for travelling to shows and on vacations (if we took those lol) Our dogs are all about 50lbs full grown.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I just bought a 2004 GMC Yukon XL SLT (i.e. the decked out 3rd row seating one) There is room for a full size XL crate behind the 3rd row and I'm sure I could fit about 4 in if I dropped the rear seat.

I love this thing


----------

